

Ask HN: Does HN webserver follow HTTP 1.1 standard? - yread

Hi all,<p>sorry to be such a protocol nazi, but today I noticed that surfing the Hacker news triggers protocol violation error in Fiddler. It appears that HN is sending lines in headers terminated with LF instead of CR LF ( see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Http#Request_message or http://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc2616#section-2.2). Am I reading the standards wrong?
======
wmf
This is not surprising; I don't think pg cares about details like HTTP,
Unicode, or CSS.

------
Daniel_Newby
You are right. OTOH, anything that breaks is not likely to survive contact
with the rest of the web.

